# China Glaze: Island Escape 2011 (Sneek Peek)



## flipshawtii (Oct 7, 2010)

This summer, China Glaze takes you on an exotic island escape with a tropical rainbow of brilliant brights. Unabashedly mix and match these caliente colors for happy fingers and toes - 6 uninhibited hues add candy like pop to manicures and pedicures!
- Papaya Punch (creme)
- 108 Degrees (glitter)
- Senorita Bonita (glitter)
- Blue Iguana (glitter)
- Cha Cha Cha (shimmer)
- Electric Pineapple (creme)

Pictures from bellebathandbeyond:



​  ​ 

​


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 7, 2010)

Very pretty colors!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm excited as i love this kind of colors for summer. It reminds me a lot of Poolside from past summer though.


----------



## katana (Jan 7, 2011)

I like the green, Cha cha cha, shade!


----------



## Diava (Jan 10, 2011)

These do look quite similar to the poolside collection, but perhaps a bit more shimmery, its quit hard to tell from the bottles, so I'm looking forward to seeing more pics of these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ahhh I love summer collections  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so bright and cheery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Diava

X


----------



## jess!:) (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty, but I don't buy china glaze.


----------

